# Extremely Nervous Nellie



## babyangelwings (Nov 1, 2005)

We are letting Baby and Angel Wings (should have been named Holy Terror Wings LOL) have a baby which should appear within a day or two (I think?) After reading prior posts I am a nervous wreck. Reading about not enough nesting material, splayed legs, pecked babies and parents deserting babies has made me apprehensive instead of excited as I had been. What do I need to do to make sure this little baby has maximum chance to grow to be a healthly, happy pij? Also, we aren't keeping the baby just wanted to give Baby and his wife a chance to raise a baby instead of just continually sit their fake eggs with no result. I had made arrangements with a man who loves pijs (I'm told) to take the baby when old enough now I'm even second guessing that as I've never really met the man just spoke to him over the phone and he does seem nice enough. I'm just wondering how I can spring it on him that I want to come to his home and do an inspection before bringing the baby over LOL. What are the other options anyone can think of of placing baby in a safe home in northern Utah? Anyone know anyone in this area who is a true pigeon lover? I just cannot imagine mailing a bird (for adoption) even though some of your posts have said they arrive safely but I know I just couldn't put a bird in the mail. What would happen if when the baby is older you "release" it into a group of feral pigeons. Would that be cruel? I know in advance that I will become very attached to the baby but keeping it won't be an option. Thanks for any ideas. Oh I'm already worried about the baby "falling" out of the nest. The nest is probably 2 to 3 feet above the floor. Can the parents keep the baby safe? Also I just cannot imagine how a fully formed bird can emerge from such a small egg? The fake eggs (plaster) we have are much larger than Angel's perfectly formed little eggs that are more the shape of chicken's eggs. As far as I can tell both B. and A.W. are very fit healthy birds (certainly spunky) so shouldn't I just trust their instincts instead of freaking? Well as usual I've made a too long post with too many questions but any help will be appreciated as always. Thanks! Tanya


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Tanya,



Yahhhhhh...just relax, and don't worry...

It is the rare exception that any problems might occur.


But do make sure the parents have access to baths...let them bathe as often as they like.

This is especially important in arid climes, for the eggs they are incubating.

The eggs ( and nest) need to have a certain humidiy, and the parents, when they bathe, bring moisture in their underfeathers to achieve this.


Make sure the parents have a good varied diet of course...and that they are not disturbed or bothered by anyone, especially once the Babys emerge.

Be supportive, but do not interfere.


Are there feral Pigeons in your area?

..do you routinely feed them?

Do your Pigeons get to fly outside, mingle with the feral others, and get excercise?

If so...

They could certainly raise their Baby(s) and the Babys would simply be routinely brought by their parents, to eventually join the feral others, if allowed to socialize with them and so on while growing up...in this way, the Babys would merely leave in a natural easy way, to make their own lives in the wider outside world, with their own kind.


What kind of Pigeons are these?



Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

babyangelwings said:


> We are letting Baby and Angel Wings (should have been named Holy Terror Wings LOL) have a baby which should appear within a day or two (I think?) After reading prior posts I am a nervous wreck. Reading about not enough nesting material, splayed legs, pecked babies and parents deserting babies has made me apprehensive instead of excited as I had been. What do I need to do to make sure this little baby has maximum chance to grow to be a healthly, happy pij? Also, we aren't keeping the baby just wanted to give Baby and his wife a chance to raise a baby instead of just continually sit their fake eggs with no result. I had made arrangements with a man who loves pijs (I'm told) to take the baby when old enough now I'm even second guessing that as I've never really met the man just spoke to him over the phone and he does seem nice enough. I'm just wondering how I can spring it on him that I want to come to his home and do an inspection before bringing the baby over LOL. What are the other options anyone can think of of placing baby in a safe home in northern Utah? Anyone know anyone in this area who is a true pigeon lover? I just cannot imagine mailing a bird (for adoption) even though some of your posts have said they arrive safely but I know I just couldn't put a bird in the mail. What would happen if when the baby is older you "release" it into a group of feral pigeons. Would that be cruel? I know in advance that I will become very attached to the baby but keeping it won't be an option. Thanks for any ideas. Oh I'm already worried about the baby "falling" out of the nest. The nest is probably 2 to 3 feet above the floor. Can the parents keep the baby safe? Also I just cannot imagine how a fully formed bird can emerge from such a small egg? The fake eggs (plaster) we have are much larger than Angel's perfectly formed little eggs that are more the shape of chicken's eggs. As far as I can tell both B. and A.W. are very fit healthy birds (certainly spunky) so shouldn't I just trust their instincts instead of freaking? Well as usual I've made a too long post with too many questions but any help will be appreciated as always. Thanks! Tanya


Where exactly do you have these birds? I wouldn't worry to much about them "abandoning" the babies. It does happen from time to time for various reasons but if these parent birds are pets or in a loft situation, I don't think it will be much of a factor. The main thing to remember, is, check to make sure the baby is doing ok once hatched and being fed, but other than that, pretty much leave it alone for the first 8 to 10 days, unless you are banding it, and let Mom and Dad do what they know how to do better than any of us. Just be ready to step in IF something goes wrong. 
As far as the man that wants the baby........if he truly loves pigeons or any other animal for that matter, he should not have ANY problem with you wanting to see where the baby is going. If he does.........then that should send red flags up and you should steer clear of him. Would you have a problem with me wanting to see where a baby of mine would go if you were the one wanting it? I know I certainly wouldn't mind and anyone who cares shouldn't. If they've got something to hide, then you don't want you animal placed there. I do have a problem with this baby being raised and then thrown out to the wild with the other ferals. God knows there's enough of them out there making babies and I don't think we should "intentionally, on purpose" be adding to it. Saving the ones that already out there and returning them to where they would have been anyway is way different in my opinion.
Don't worry about the baby falling off of a shelf unless the shelf is very narrow, our birds do just fine on shelves that about 4ft and 5ft high. 
Hope I answered most of your questions. Of course we'll be looking for some pictures you know.........LOL 
Good Luck...........


----------



## babyangelwings (Nov 1, 2005)

Thanks Phil and Renee. On your suggestion I put their bathtub in with them yesterday and "someone" used it. You know you can tell cause the water is oily and powdery. Anyway today we have a "hurricane" blowing through here and I have had their doors shut but am dying to know if the egg has hatched but don't want to disturb them. Do the birds sit "on" the baby once hatched? or is the baby the only one in the nest and they feed from outside the nest? Our nest is a little wicker basket which my husband nailed to the double bed we originally made for B&AW. We used to put straw in their double beds and always as soon as we put clean straw in their beds they immediately take the time to remove all traces of straw. I am wanting my husband to take the bed with basket inside down (while a parent and egg or hatchling whichever we have today is in there) and turn it around so the basket part will be against the back of the coop and this will put about a 6 inch wall in front of the baby and the edge of the roost (sorry we don't have a digital camera or anyway to post pictures) but am now worried that B&AW will be unhappy about something changing in their world right at this time? Yike! I have no idea what to expect. Is the baby very small and weak at first with no danger that it could accidentally get out of the basket? Thanks.
Tanya I probably need to make a new post cause probably no one will come back to this old one?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

babyangelwings said:


> Thanks Phil and Renee. On your suggestion I put their bathtub in with them yesterday and "someone" used it. You know you can tell cause the water is oily and powdery. Anyway today we have a "hurricane" blowing through here and I have had their doors shut but am dying to know if the egg has hatched but don't want to disturb them. Do the birds sit "on" the baby once hatched? or is the baby the only one in the nest and they feed from outside the nest? Our nest is a little wicker basket which my husband nailed to the double bed we originally made for B&AW. We used to put straw in their double beds and always as soon as we put clean straw in their beds they immediately take the time to remove all traces of straw. I am wanting my husband to take the bed with basket inside down (while a parent and egg or hatchling whichever we have today is in there) and turn it around so the basket part will be against the back of the coop and this will put about a 6 inch wall in front of the baby and the edge of the roost (sorry we don't have a digital camera or anyway to post pictures) but am now worried that B&AW will be unhappy about something changing in their world right at this time? Yike! I have no idea what to expect. Is the baby very small and weak at first with no danger that it could accidentally get out of the basket? Thanks.
> Tanya I probably need to make a new post cause probably no one will come back to this old one?



Sorry.....I can be very dense sometimes when it comes to describing buildings and such......I'm not sure what you are meaning with the basket and double bed but I do know that I would not move or change anything. Little changes can cause them to abandon the nest so whatever they have or where ever they are now, just leave them. Does the nest have straw in it? They say that it will cause bacteria to grow..........we have used it in our loft for nesting birds and have not had any problems that I'm aware of. 
Yes, the baby is very tiny, weak and helpless, and it won't be getting out of the basket any time soon. The parents will sit on the baby 24/7 for about the first 9 or 10 days, and then you'll see them gradually leave the babies for longer periods during the day. They will continue to sit on them or "with" them during the night and can do this up to the age of 14 days old. 
Hope the hurricane passes without incident............


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Hi Tanya,

* Anyway today we have a "hurricane" blowing through here and I have had their doors shut but am dying to know if the egg has hatched but don't want to disturb them. *

We had a storm blow thru here.

* Do the birds sit "on" the baby once hatched? or is the baby the only one in the nest and they feed from outside the nest? 

*They will sit on the baby after it hatches and keep it warm and also feed it while sitting on it..

* Is the baby very small and weak at first with no danger that it could accidentally get out of the basket? Thanks.

*The hatchlings are not weak, but a little fragile due to their small size. They can't really move at all until they get bigger, but it is best to have a protective guard on the front of the nest box.

* I probably need to make a new post cause probably no one will come back to this old one?[/QUOTE]

*Nope, we usually check and answer when there is a new post.*


----------



## babyangelwings (Nov 1, 2005)

Oh thanks you ladies! You have no idea how glad I am to hear from you. I guess it is just my basic nature to be a nervous wreck. You have made me feel alot better. We really don't have hurricanes in Utah but nasty, drying winds and today has been a doozy! So much for keeping flowers alive. I did go out just a few minutes ago and open the pijs top door that goes out to their screened porch. Angel came out twice in a nervous huff and seemed agitated, and I could see across the coop to Baby and he was sitting with his tail way up in the air and on the nest. I think they have their baby. I've never seen him sit that way before and while Angel is always a spitfire, her behavior was different than usual. I'm sorry I'm drawing such a poor picture for you of their setup with words and do wish we had a way to post pictures. I had put shredded paper, pine needles and little dry sticks in the screened porch and Baby had moved them all in to the nest (and that was so fun watching that busy little boy many days ago, of course) so that is what they have in there now. I was thinking that they didn't sit on the baby but now you have said they do so thanks so much for informing me. I guess I will need to combine your advise. Could I maybe wait five days or so and then turn the bed around so the little basket isn't quite so close to the edge? Thanks so much. Tanya


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

babyangelwings said:


> Oh thanks you ladies! You have no idea how glad I am to hear from you. I guess it is just my basic nature to be a nervous wreck. You have made me feel alot better. We really don't have hurricanes in Utah but nasty, drying winds and today has been a doozy! So much for keeping flowers alive. I did go out just a few minutes ago and open the pijs top door that goes out to their screened porch. Angel came out twice in a nervous huff and seemed agitated, and I could see across the coop to Baby and he was sitting with his tail way up in the air and on the nest. I think they have their baby. I've never seen him sit that way before and while Angel is always a spitfire, her behavior was different than usual. I'm sorry I'm drawing such a poor picture for you of their setup with words and do wish we had a way to post pictures. I had put shredded paper, pine needles and little dry sticks in the screened porch and Baby had moved them all in to the nest (and that was so fun watching that busy little boy many days ago, of course) so that is what they have in there now. I was thinking that they didn't sit on the baby but now you have said they do so thanks so much for informing me. I guess I will need to combine your advise. Could I maybe wait five days or so and then turn the bed around so the little basket isn't quite so close to the edge? Thanks so much. Tanya



I don't know if I missed it somewhere along the way......I thought you were in FL somewhere........not Utah.LOL
Anyway, the way you described the Daddy sitting with his tail up in the air.......you probably do have a baby. They sort of scoot back in the nest so that they can reach under them to feed the little one.Oh..it's not you "drawing a poor picture", it's me, trust me.......my imagination is basically non-existent........
The baby is not going to start moving around a lot until about 12 days old or so,,,, they will scoot just a little to get underneath the parents so don't worry about moving the nest right now. It's best to just leave things the way they are. Pigeons can be very funny about their nest and moving things around.


----------



## babyangelwings (Nov 1, 2005)

Sorry I just read over my answer to you and realized that once again I painted a word picture that was misleading. The little basket isn't really on the edge of the roost. The basket is inside what we call B&AW's double bed which is a wooden tray, if you will, but the highest side is currently at the back of the roost and for my nerves I think I need the highest side at the front. Is this even more confusing? Sorry LOL. Tanya


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

OK. I THINK I understand better. So you want to basically leave everything WHERE it is, just turn the wooden tray around? That probably would be ok to do in a day or so. You could probably do it now, it mainly depends on how your birds react to you touching the nest. Some birds wing-slap and pitch a real hissy fit and other are pretty calm about the whole thing. So that would be your call since you know your birds.


----------

